# packaging



## delynn (Nov 23, 2007)

could anyone give me a idea who to contact to get packaging for soap. Delynn


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 23, 2007)

How do you want to package your soap?


----------



## delynn (Nov 23, 2007)

I would like a older look, I found one co. today called the Box Co-Op they had a lARGE VARIETY OF BOXES BUT  not sure. delynn


----------



## CPSoaper (Nov 24, 2007)

If not making mp soap, you can use shrink wrap cigar bands with a label placed on the soap.  The shrink wrap bands you can get at MMS.

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/ShrinkWrap.html

You can also take corrogated paper, wrap your soap in it, tie with raffia, ribbon, hemp ect. 

Here are some ideas for you that might help you to narrow down what you want to do and where to get your items for wrapping your soap. 

http://www.pvsoap.com/how_to_wrap_soap.htm


----------



## delynn (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for the info. delynn I am making soaps now that are victorian bath size molds but i wanted something other then a box. ths again i will look into it


----------



## delynn (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks so much it was what i was looking for. delynn


----------



## CPSoaper (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm glad that helped.


----------



## jamacro (Dec 6, 2007)

*CPSoaper*

Thanks for the packaging ideas I have used some and the others I will try


----------

